# Racer?



## Euphman06 (Dec 24, 2017)

What's a fair price on this? I'm thinking it might be a track bike? But not really versed in this age of bike. I just noticed the toe clips on the pedals.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 24, 2017)

Hard to say track bike toe clips can be added.  Looks like a small bike..I might be interested in it  you need better pics though.  I see bikes priced all over the place.. it’s really hard to say a value...to you really get a good picture of it.. let me know if you sell..


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 24, 2017)

All I can say is wow. I want it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2017)

Based on that pic it is really hard to tell. That frame tubing looks a little thick to be a racer though. Get us some good pics in the light. Head badge? V/r Shawn


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 24, 2017)

Roman head badge. 

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 24, 2017)

And I don't have the bike.... don't want to post too much either, chumming the water...


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 24, 2017)

Think this is the same manufacturer.


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 24, 2017)

Here's a beautiful example.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/the-roman-by-clothier-burrows-of-philadelphia-pa.92300/


----------



## hellobuddy (Dec 24, 2017)

frame geometry doesn't say "racer" to me
but like the others, I like it


----------



## carlitos60 (Dec 24, 2017)

Nice,,,,IT is What YOU Want It to Be!!!!!
Seems All Original Except for the Handlebars (Rambler), and I Need Them!!!
Good Luck!


----------



## boardhoarder (Dec 24, 2017)

Whoa...nice find! I own the Roman in the thread posted by Fordsnake.

This is the only other one I’ve seen.

Let me know if you end up with it. I’d love to compare notes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Here is the auction link to the one owned by boardhorder which sold for $994.50. This was lot 12 of the 2014 auction. Notice it also had a bell and fork mount lamp as well so I would consider this a smok'n deal given the condition of the bike. V/r Shawn
http://copakeauction.hibid.com/cata...-antique-and-classic-bicycle-auction/?q=Roman


----------



## shoe3 (Dec 25, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> What's a fair price on this? I'm thinking it might be a track bike? But not really versed in this age of bike. I just noticed the toe clips on the pedals.
> 
> View attachment 728515



SWEET BIKE GET IT KEEP IT HAPPINES


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 25, 2017)

Didnt get it....sold to someone else

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 26, 2017)

Bummer you didn't get it, looks like a nice bike.

Question Y'all... What exactly is a "Racer" in the TOC era?  So many references to the racer bike, no consistency in the bicycles touted as racer, so what gives? 

I think racer refers to the rider not the bike.


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 26, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> Bummer you didn't get it, looks like a nice bike.
> 
> Question Y'all... What exactly is a "Racer" in the TOC era?  So many references to the racer bike, no consistency in the bicycles touted as racer, so what gives?
> 
> I think racer refers to the rider not the bike.



Racers were always lighter by a few pounds.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 26, 2017)

Probably to someone else on this site.


Euphman06 said:


> Didnt get it....sold to someone else
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 26, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> Racers were always lighter by a few pounds.



Is that a matter of the frame and fork construction? Or is it how it's accessorized lighter wheels bars etcetera?

I see many images of Club racing or street racing most of the bikes look ordinary like any other production bike for the public


----------



## Blue Streak (Dec 27, 2017)

From my Tribune (1894-1902) research, the Racing Models typically weighed 18-19 pounds where the more durable road models were 20-24 pounds. They were lighter because frame tubing and connections were thinner and they used lighter racing rims and tires. Racing tires were listed at 1-3/8" instead of typical road tires at 1-1/2" or 1-5/8". Also the frame geometry was slightly different. Tribune racing frames had 3" drop from line of axles to center of crank. Road models had 1-1/2" +/- drop. Specifications varied slightly over the various years of production but the pattern of racers being lighter than road versions was consistent. Overall though, the road and race versions look pretty much similar to each other. Racing handle bars, seats, and pedals can make most any TOC frame look like a racer.

Here is an 1897 Tribune Special Racer and a Special Racer Tandem (both nameplates say "Special"


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm suspicious of a Mead bicycle I have that may be a racer or track bike.
Smaller 7/8" tubing, 1 3/8" head tube OD, external lugs, 2 piece crank.


----------



## josehuerta (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 27, 2017)

josehuerta said:


> View attachment 729513




The head set cups look a lot like early Westfield Indian cups. V/r Shawn


----------



## josehuerta (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Junkhunter (Dec 30, 2017)

I love short top tube frames like that one. Easy for someone old to ride. That bike will make a fantastic rider just like it is. Love it.


----------

